# Tea Time !!!



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

Many years ago I was married to someone from England. The one thing that I was never able to give up was English tea.

I enjoy my cup of tea with a banana sandwich.


What kind of treats do you drink your tea with?


Vianka


----------



## cargalmn (Sep 29, 2010)

Greetings from a fellow tea snob!  My father-in-law is from England, so you can imagine my tea education.  LOL  No Lipton's for us!!  We met "Mr Twinings" at DisneyWorld 2 years ago and had him sign a Twinings Breakfast tea tin - I think his name was Steven?  He's one of the Twining sons, I guess.  

My favorite thing to go with my tea is chocolate, plain & simple.  I'd prefer some european truffles {heehee} but I "settle" for snack size Butterfingers or Babe Ruth's.

Do you eat your banana sandwich plain, or with honey/peanut butter / some other condiment?

Hmmm....in fact, I think I might go get a snack size candy bar now!


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Hmm. I don't really have a go-to snack when I drink tea. Do most have a snack with their tea?
Sometimes I'll have cookies or fruit.
Most of the time, I'll drink tea after a meal, so there's no need for me to have a snack.


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

cargalmn said:


> Greetings from a fellow tea snob! My father-in-law is from England, so you can imagine my tea education. LOL No Lipton's for us!! We met "Mr Twinings" at DisneyWorld 2 years ago and had him sign a Twinings Breakfast tea tin - I think his name was Steven? He's one of the Twining sons, I guess.
> 
> My favorite thing to go with my tea is chocolate, plain & simple. I'd prefer some european truffles {heehee} but I "settle" for snack size Butterfingers or Babe Ruth's.
> 
> ...


I use honey or peanut butter. When I used to live in California I was able to buy biscuits from an English store and they were to die for. Indiana does not have anything like that


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

AddieLove said:


> Hmm. I don't really have a go-to snack when I drink tea. Do most have a snack with their tea?
> Sometimes I'll have cookies or fruit.
> Most of the time, I'll drink tea after a meal, so there's no need for me to have a snack.


I drink tea in between meals. I usually eat half of my sandwich early and the other half in the evening.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I love my English Breakfast tea but I usually don't have anything with it, just have it by itself.  Do you put milk and sugar and/or lemon in your tea?  I only put a bit of Splenda in mine.


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

Kindle Gracie said:


> I love my English Breakfast tea but I usually don't have anything with it, just have it by itself. Do you put milk and sugar and/or lemon in your tea? I only put a bit of Splenda in mine.


I have my tea with milk and sugar!


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

I wish all of us could get together for a nice cup a tea with all the trimmings!



Vianka


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I have been to real High Tea once and it is My Favorite Thing in the whole world!!!  drinking tea (and champagne) and working our way down the tiered tray of delicious treats for two hours!!!  I love High Tea!!!


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

My favorite teas are Earl Grey Cream and Lady Londonderry.  I like my banana sandwiches with mayo.  Try it.  It is very good!


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I just knew you had your banana sandwiches spread with butter.    Do you use white bread?


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

Kindle Gracie said:


> I have been to real High Tea once and it is My Favorite Thing in the whole world!!! drinking tea (and champagne) and working our way down the tiered tray of delicious treats for two hours!!! I love High Tea!!!


When I was newly wed my former in-laws gave us a high tea experience certificate. The place was a very elegant Tea house in Ojai, California.

You are right, I enjoyed the tiered tray very much


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

AnelaBelladonna said:


> My favorite teas are Earl Grey Cream and Lady Londonderry. I like my banana sandwiches with mayo. Try it. It is very good!


I love Earl Grey Cream! I will try my banana sandwich with mayo next time


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

Kindle Gracie said:


> I just knew you had your banana sandwiches spread with butter.  Do you use white bread?


I use white or wheat bread.


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

Let's have some tea ladies!


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Ohhhhh, excellent!!!  It looks lovely!

(My High Tea experience was at the Sydney Observatory Hotel in Sydney Australia.  We also had a tea leaf reading just for fun!)


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

That looks delicious. I'd definitely have snacks with tea every single time if they were like that!


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

We are Scots from Glasgow so we drink LOTS of tea.    DH doesn't like all the commercial, especially the bagged, tea here in the US so I order from a German tea company (psst - don't tell my  in-laws that I don't use Twinings or Taylors of Harrogate).    TeaGschwender has the most delicious and wonderful teas and their service is first rate.  I buy  Ceylon Uva Highlands for our daytime tea and Ceylon decaf for our evening enjoyment.  DH drinks about 7 - 8 cups each day and I drink a little less.  

We enjoy eating Shortbread with our tea but, for me, chocolate ranks 2nd.  Now shortbread dipped in chocolate is the best of both worlds.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

LOL You all should check out the Tea Thread. 

Tea Gschwendner is one of my favorite stores to shop at. I have sent more then a few folks to them in search of loose leaf tea.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

In honor of tea time, here's me at the Sydney Observatory Hotel for High Tea. Check out the treats! yummmm
ooops. I'm sorry it is so big!!


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

Kindle Gracie said:


> In honor of tea time, here's me at the Sydney Observatory Hotel for High Tea. Check out the treats! yummmm
> ooops. I'm sorry it is so big!!


Wow, it looks lovely and yummy! The two of you look so happy 

Thank you for sharing your picture 

Vianka


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

There's actually three of us.  I'm the one not seen.


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

Kindle Gracie said:


> There's actually three of us. I'm the one not seen.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I love tea, though I confess I use the tea bags most of the time. I like buttered toast with mine. It's especially good on cold and rainy afternoons.

Linda


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Pokes her head in...

"Tea bags" did I hear "Tea bags?"

heheheh Linda give loose leaf a chance. It takes little time to make and the flavor is sooooooooooo much better. I promise it is.

Returns to lurking while drinking a pot of Bossa Nova (Oolong with Vanilla)and thinking about a pot of White Earl Grey.


----------



## cmg.sweet (Jul 6, 2010)

I usually like cookies or graham crackers with my tea.  My favorite tea experience was having high tea at Betty's in York, England.  I also like going to tea time when I'm on a cruise.


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

cmg.sweet said:


> I usually like cookies or graham crackers with my tea. My favorite tea experience was having high tea at Betty's in York, England. I also like going to tea time when I'm on a cruise.


I would love to have tea in England!

Tea on a cruise adds to the fun!

Vianka


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hello...

All of this talk of tea and treats is making me hungry. Scones, clotted cream, strawberries--yum! 

I love tea also. I am fond of English breakfast with a hint of cream and sugar. Darjeeling is quite nice. White tea. Green tea. Jasmine. Chai. So many teas, so little time.  

ProfCrash, White Earl Grey? I did not know there was such a thing. How is it's taste different from regular Earl Grey? 

Karen


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

I drink tea all day long and with almost every meal.

But when I want a special treat, I love to dip these:



in this:


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

neither of which are available, so we'll never be able to try them!!!


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Ooops, the tea is available here (I linked the wrong tin, sorry!!!!):



As for the cookies, they are sadly seasonal as they are German Christmas cookies. On the bright side, they should be available everywhere again super soon 

But until then, you can get them through this clickable link:


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Now that is some expensive tea!  I need to purchase just one tsp to see if I like it.


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

Kindle Gracie said:


> Now that is some expensive tea! I need to purchase just one tsp to see if I like it.


As good loose tea go, the Kusmi Prince Valadmir is not particularly expensive. I buy all my tea from TeaGschwender and I pay more than $27.95 for the equvalent of 8.8 oz (250 grams). Two hundred fifty grams of our Ceylon Uva Highlands tea will last us about 5 weeks. We had a little extra $$ a few weeks ago AND TeaGschwender had 20% off all their teas so I ordered 500 grams of Uva and 250 grams of Ceylon decaf. I had, just 2 weeks earlier, received my usual 250 grams of Uva and 100 grams of decaf. With my "big" purchase I won't have to order tea until early January.

Good tea is pricey but it tastes so good and is worth the cost for us. BTW, we don't drink coffee.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I've probably paid as much per oz myself from a local tea shop.  If you know you like it, that's not so bad but when testing new teas I wish they sold samplers.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I was going to say that that looks to be a fair price. One of the reasons I like shopping at TG is that I can buy a small amount, 100 grams, at a lesser price and see if I like a tea. I tend to find that 100 gram packages last me a long time, then again I have 35 loose leaf teas at the office and 15 at home so I tend to go through many teas over a period of time and that 100 grams lasts a long time.


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

Kindle Gracie said:


> I've probably paid as much per oz myself from a local tea shop. If you know you like it, that's not so bad but when testing new teas I wish they sold samplers.


I second that !


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

I've never heard of a banana sandwich.  I like cucumber sandwiches though.  When my girlfriend comes over for tea, I usually make scones form a recipe she gave me from her Aunt Connie.  We call it Aunt Connie's Scones and they are super yummy!

WE had tea a few years ago at The Orangery in Kennsington Park in London.  Loved that!


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I'd LOVE to have the recipe for the scones!


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

Kindle Gracie said:


> I've probably paid as much per oz myself from a local tea shop. If you know you like it, that's not so bad but when testing new teas I wish they sold samplers.


TG used to sell small amounts for $3.00 - $5.00 as samples. That is how DH and I first decided on the original variety of Assam tea we used to drink. They have discontinued those sales. The do send small samples (enough for 1 or 2 cups) of different teas in each order that you get.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I would think that you might be able to request some samples when you place an order. They have a place on the online order form for comments. You might be able to put in there "I am interested in tasting tea X". I normally ask them not to bother sending me another tea spoon since I have a ton of them.


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

I perfer Ceylon to India or China tea.  DH likes very strong tea and had tasted Assam once so we tried various samples of TeaGschwender's Assams until we found one that he preferred - Assam Mangalam.  When I wanted some Ceylon I called TG customer and asked who knew the most about the Ceylons.  They gave my call to a lovely lady who discussed the merits of the three Ceylon teas they offered.  I bought Blairlomond and Uva Highland.  DH tasted Uva and said it was the best tea he'd tasted in a long time and we changed to Uva Highlands.  

Since we've been using TG teas DH has been become very particular about his tea and really enjoys it.  Having a huge cup of tea in the evening after work while reading his Kindle is something he says he looks forward to all day.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Good tea is an amazing things. This is why I always suggest that people try loose leaf tea. It is so much better tasting and health wise then bagged tea. There is a whole world of tea out there that people are missing.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

I'll get the recipe soon for Aunt Connie's Scones!


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Carol Hanrahan said:


> I'll get the recipe soon for Aunt Connie's Scones!


OHHHH, THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

Carol Hanrahan said:


> I'll get the recipe soon for Aunt Connie's Scones!


I would love to have that recipe too!

Thank you

Vianka


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

AUNT CONNIE'S SCONES RECIPE

4 cups flour
1/4 cup sugar
1/4 cup honey
2 1/2 cups heavy cream
4 tsp baking powder
1 1/2 tsp salt
1 cup fruit or nuts (such as dried cranberries)
(add a little orange zest or juice, if desired)

Combine all ingredients in a bowl.  Place on ungreased cookie sheet.  Bake large scones 15 min, smaller scones 12 minutes, at 385 degrees.
(I usually only make 1/2 of the recipe)


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Oh!  Thank you so much!


----------



## Cochise (Sep 26, 2010)

cmg.sweet said:


> My favorite tea experience was having high tea at Betty's in York, England.


Never had Tea in Betty's, must get round to that.

Well I'm no tea snob, far from it but I never have snacks with speciality teas, I would hate to spoil the taste. If it's just a common or garden "Milk & sugar" (has to be milk I can't put cream in tea) variety then my favourite afternoon snack has to be Malt Loaf. ..... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Malt_loaf

Toasted English Muffins (with marmalade) and a bacon* sandwich coming in as second and third favourites.

*Proper bacon, the kind that doesn't shatter if you drop it.


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

Carol Hanrahan said:


> AUNT CONNIE'S SCONES RECIPE
> 
> 4 cups flour
> 1/4 cup sugar
> ...


Thank you Carol!

Vianka Van Bokkem


----------



## stormhawk (Apr 29, 2009)

I enjoy tea, but I admit that I love coffee. My girlfriends and I go to tea about once a month. There is a teahouse nearby that we enjoy, and have full tea (with BOTH the soup and the savory most of the time!). I prefer black teas, my personal favorite is Jasmine tea, which I have at home in Black, Green, and White Tea varieties. 

I keep an assortment of loose and bagged teas in the house, never know when the tea urge will strike. I have a full-size pot and a 2-cupper.


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

stormhawk said:


> I enjoy tea, but I admit that I love coffee. My girlfriends and I go to tea about once a month. There is a teahouse nearby that we enjoy, and have full tea (with BOTH the soup and the savory most of the time!). I prefer black teas, my personal favorite is Jasmine tea, which I have at home in Black, Green, and White Tea varieties.
> 
> I keep an assortment of loose and bagged teas in the house, never know when the tea urge will strike. I have a full-size pot and a 2-cupper.


The first thing I drink in the morning is a cup of coffee. I drink tea during the day.

Vianka


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

Vianka Van Bokkem said:


> I would love to have tea in England!
> 
> Tea on a cruise adds to the fun!
> 
> Vianka


Yes, tea on a cruise is wonderful. Then again, I'm addicted to cruising...and sipping Orange Spice tea.


----------



## Cochise (Sep 26, 2010)

Now this is one of may favourite things and its what I had with my tea this afternoon.

Parkin is a traditional treat in Yorkshire that is very popular at this time year, especially on Guy Fawkes night.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parkin_%28cake%29

Now I'm useless at baking but I did look up recipes from Famous English TV Chefs if anyone fancies making some. The only thing I can tell you is if you do make some leave it a few days before you eat it, it gets softer and stickier.

James Martin
http://www.bbc.co.uk/food/recipes/sparklinparkin_14517

Delia Smith 
http://www.deliaonline.com/recipes/type-of-dish/sweet/traditional-oatmeal-parkin.html

Gary Rhodes
http://www.itv.com/Lifestyle/Food/ThisMorning/Recipes/Parkincake/default.html


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

Cochise said:


> Now this is one of may favourite things and its what I had with my tea this afternoon.
> 
> Parkin is a traditional treat in Yorkshire that is very popular at this time year, especially on Guy Fawkes night.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parkin_%28cake%29
> ...


----------

